# Are we allowed to. .



## djbombscare (Oct 26, 2008)

. . .to start reffering to it is a Carboot circus yet. I've behaved this long

After all lets face it this months £500 handbag is next months car booty.

http://pages.123-reg.co.uk/minster-39217/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/dscf0006.jpg

all it needs is a shiny roof


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 26, 2008)

How does resale of expensive accessories at a fraction of the purchase price constitute a circus?


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 26, 2008)

Where are the trapeze artists? Lion-tamers? Elephants?

I accept that there may be more than a few clowns.


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2008)

Where's that picture taken? I think I can see my dad in it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2008)

Geri said:


> Where's that picture taken? I think I can see my dad in it.




"[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*The BIG ONE!Sunday Afternoon at Redcar Racecourse 1.30pm*[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                            			                                  ​






"

APPARENTLY ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2008)

Isn't it KRS's meme ?


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> Isn't it KRS's meme ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2008)

OK maybe not, but he's made an effort to popularise it via his blog ...

http://bristle.wordpress.com/2008/1...meme-that-cannot-die-all-hail-carboot-circus/


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh lord, another wingey whiney thread about shopping posted by a keyboard revoloutionary.

It's horses for courses - we are all comnumers - be it nightclubs, beer, or handbags.

To mock anothers consumption in this world where we are all consumer fetishists seems irrielevant, especially so when the person being mocked is some imaginary person more evil than you think you yourself are.

Oh, and suprisingly lots of label gear holds it's value suprisingly well.  You would be extrememly lucky to get Harvey Nicks handbags at a booty.

How did you break your hand DJ ? - wringing it to hard in anguish no doubt ;-)


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 26, 2008)

I thought it was just about patronising the kind of low-down, shameless, dirt-poor, penny-pinching scumbags who go to carboot sales?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 26, 2008)

i think carboot circus is a bit of a naff nickname


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh god - I am so thick I missed that - carboot - doh!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2008)

well, exactly.

The most significant thing for those of us who will probably never go  in the place - let alone buy anything there, is the loss of the car park and said shopping tradition.

Zask, if you engaged your brain before your typing finger, there might actually be some point to your being here.


----------



## xenon (Oct 27, 2008)

gentlegreen said:


> OK maybe not, but he's made an effort to popularise it via his blog ...
> 
> http://bristle.wordpress.com/2008/1...meme-that-cannot-die-all-hail-carboot-circus/




It's on the Bristolion blog too.


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi-ASL said:


> I accept that there may be more than a few clowns.



I think that's why it was called a circus


----------



## djbombscare (Oct 27, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Oh lord, another wingey whiney thread about shopping posted by a keyboard revoloutionary.
> 
> It's horses for courses - we are all comnumers - be it nightclubs, beer, or handbags.
> 
> ...



No not really just a play on words that me and some chums have been reffering to it as for a while now. I was just enquiring as to wether I could start using it on here now since its been open for a while and the excitemnet has died down

Talking of keyboard revelutionaries how is zasker films going?

oh and as for my hand lets just say I fell down the stairs...OR it was self defence. You can choose


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> <snip>
> 
> Talking of keyboard revelutionaries how is zasker films going?
> 
> oh and as for my hand lets just say I fell down the stairs...OR it was self defence. You can choose



heh


----------

